# CARTE GRAPHIQUE POUR G5



## lowlucas (4 Janvier 2011)

bonjour, voici mon soucis, je souhaite installer un log video sur mon G5 2*2ghz..ce n'est pas mon principal poste de travail, mais en cas de panne du principal.mais cs4 n'est pas compatible cs3 non plus...du coup, j'ai une vieille version de finalcut, mais je ne peux pas non plus l'installer car la carte graphique n'est pas compatible...pourriez vous m'orientez vers une carte graphique qui permettrai l'install de fc ? est-ce important que cette carte soit AGP ou en PCI cela passerai?mERCI


----------



## melaure (11 Janvier 2011)

Il faudrait savoir quel G5 2x2 tu as ? Celui de 2005 en PCI Express ou ceux de 2003 et 2004 en AGP 8x ?

Si c'est AGP comme semble l'indiquer ta dernière phrase, il y a quelques modèles. Dans tous les cas ces cartes sont rares et chères.

Tu peux regarder celles sur le site welovemac.com ou sur des sites d'occasion ou d'enchères (cet exemple sur la bay).


----------



## lowlucas (15 Janvier 2011)

salut, eh oui c'est une agp....du coup finalcut ne veux pas s'installer car j'ai une carte pci...pas express...j'ai regarder un peu les carte agp pour G5 mais cela reste cher pour upgrader, vu que ce n'est pas ma machine principale..je vais chercher une carte de G4 mais trop petite en memoire..et pas trop cher...merci Melaure...

d'ailleur avis aux amateurs qui ont des vieilles carte agp en stock...merci



welomac:ah ouais entre 250 et 800 dollars la carte, youhou, bon j'en ai vu à 20 roros d'occas...je crois que cela va être la solution!!hihi...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h39 ----------




lowlucas a dit:


> salut, eh oui c'est une agp....du coup finalcut ne veux pas s'installer car j'ai une carte pci...pas express...j'ai regarder un peu les carte agp pour G5 mais cela reste cher pour upgrader, vu que ce n'est pas ma machine principale..je vais chercher une carte de G4 mais trop petite en memoire..et pas trop cher...merci Melaure...
> 
> d'ailleur avis aux amateurs qui ont des vieilles carte agp en stock...merci
> 
> ...



sinon, c'est tu, si il est possible de tromper le mac, car j'ai évidement une carte graphique en pci, style "enlever un truc dans le dossier d'install avant l'install" ou fourrer un morceau de carton dans le port Agp, non je rigole là, mais un truc dans la config ou dans le dossier d'install???car c'est space ça, agp obligatoire...


----------



## lowlucas (15 Janvier 2011)

...bon apres pas mal de bidouille, j'ai trouvé la bidouille...
etant donné qu'il n'etait pas possible de l'installer j'ai copier-coller le log préalablement installé sur une autre machine, coller dans app ...finalcut demarre mais demande du pci express..je vire les ligne de pref systeme dans info.plist...marche toujours pas, je vire carrement le fichier et c'est good...finalcut installé....

à voir si ca tourne un peu, maintenant.....

ca tourne du tonerre! video sans saccade et exportation rapide;...hihi!!!merci info.plist !!


----------



## melaure (17 Janvier 2011)

Excellent !


----------



## lowlucas (17 Janvier 2011)

ouep, hihi!!! à faire passer....


----------

